# starting a lizardman army



## Flindo

hey everyone! I just got a lizardman battalion and used them once in the battlefield, loving them so far, they are kinda slow but oh so powerful, so I dont mind, they are a 1,000 point army right now so you cant expect anything fancy out of them, I made my own chapter for them, I call them the bloodlizards, heres a few pictures of them.

































































































































UPDATE:
Here is a list of everything I still need to paint to this date:
CORE:
17 Saurus warriors
10 Skinks
SPECIAL:
16 Temple guard
5 Cold one riders and 4 Cold ones
LORDS AND HEROES
1 Saurus Scar vetren


----------



## Wasabi

Cool paint jobs! I especially like the Cold Ones lol. Bare bases burn my eyes though... /blind

Those would look amazing if you throw some flock on the bases like they're moving through the jungle or wherever you want them to be from.


----------



## Flindo

Wasabi said:


> Cool pain jobs! I especially like the Cold Ones lol. Bare bases burn my eyes though... /blind
> 
> Those would look amazing if you throw some flock on the bases like they're moving through the jungle or wherever you want them to be from.


I dont base my guys until after I am done painting them all, I based all my space marines, dont worry, the lizardmens time will come.


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: I bought a skink priest and painted it, pictures below.


----------



## Alsojames

Sweet, I've got a lizard amry all my own. 2k points.


----------



## coke123

Yes! I love it when people don't paint lizards blue (blue lizards just seem retarded to me)! Hi five! Mine are green. Thought about basing them with those plastic aquarium plants?


----------



## cranvill

am planning on doing myine red too when they tip up and i already have a massive jungle board for 40k an those plants look sweet.


----------



## Flindo

I am painting my stegadon blue with red warpaint, because I think a blue stegadon would look cool, apposed to lizards being the same old blue.


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: I just got a stegadon, I will post pictures when I am done painting it.


----------



## WinZip

Nice work one those lizards! keep up the good work


----------



## Flindo

Enjoy .


----------



## WinZip

beautiful work! im going to keep track of this thread


----------



## Flindo

WinZip said:


> beautiful work! im going to keep track of this thread


I am hoping to get Kroq-gar for christmas next, I may get a old blood too (I am giving all my major units warpaint like I did with the stegadon)


----------



## Raizer Sabre

awesome work on the steg, thats the kind of idea i had in mind for my saurus when i start, except maybe a bit darker


----------



## Flindo

Raizer Sabre said:


> awesome work on the steg, thats the kind of idea i had in mind for my saurus when i start, except maybe a bit darker


Indeed, I love how this stegadon came out so much that I am probably gunna get another (plastic) one and give it the anchiant treatment.

EDIT: I just used Ultra marine blue mixed with skull white, so maybe just 100% Ultra marine blue is what your looking for.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

hmm interesting, although i actually meant the dark colour scheme. nearly every lizardman army i see has a rather bright colour scheme like blues, reds and greens, all in eye catching shades. i do also, however like the red markings since they do look like what i was going for and am wondering what paint/s you used there


----------



## Lord Zephyer

Steg looks awesome! I like that Red paint down the front of his face. looks mean.


----------



## Flindo

Lord Zephyer said:


> Steg looks awesome! I like that Red paint down the front of his face. looks mean.


why thank you! yes, he is ready for war.

@ Sabres question; it was Blood red.


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE on the stegadon: I gave it a second blue color for the scales, and as a specail treat, I am taking all the pictures with my new DSI XL, enjoy!








































EDIT: Clearly the DSI XL image quality isnt as good as my HD camera lol.........oh well it was just a test.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

despite the quality of the pics, the quality of your steg makes him even meaner for battle. awesome work there


----------



## Flindo

Raizer Sabre said:


> despite the quality of the pics, the quality of your steg makes him even meaner for battle. awesome work there


pics were just to test out my DS's camera feature lol, all pictures in the future will use my HD camera.


----------



## sybarite

yes cant really see much .
l will say though good job going to do something special for the base?


----------



## Flindo

sybarite said:


> yes cant really see much .
> l will say though good job going to do something special for the base?


of course! I am buying water effect and some static grass to add to all of my lizards bases, they do live in the swamps of Lustria after all, blood lizard or not.


----------



## Flindo

Retook with my main camera, and yes, Dr pepper is the official drink of the blood lizards. (dr pepper is secretly death rockets with pepper )


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: Converting a Temple guard into a Saurus Oldblood by giving him a skaven style cape with some greenstuff, will post pictures as they come along.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

sounds good, looking forward to seeing that


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: Getting a new Stegadon next week, I ordered it at my local gaming store and am just waiting for it to arrive, I am gunna feild this one as an anchient stegadon because I already have a normal Stegadon with a giant bow, I will post pictures as I progress in making it of course, and if you want, I will even do an unboxing, just say the word


----------



## Flindo

Enjoy my Saurus oldblood, Credit goes to my friend Geoff Core for the excellent paint job.


----------



## coke123

The cloak is a nice touch. Is that all temple guard, or have you used some of the saurus hero model in there?


----------



## Flindo

coke123 said:


> The cloak is a nice touch. Is that all temple guard, or have you used some of the saurus hero model in there?


its all temple guard, cape is greenstuff and some skaven bitz


----------



## sybarite

looking good Flindo,
I will start painting my men soon


----------



## Flindo

sybarite said:


> looking good Flindo,
> I will start painting my men soon


Unfortinatly I've been having a ton of insperational standbys for my main troops, because the amount I have to paint is overwhelming, thats why all I've been uploading at the moment are major guys.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

wow that temple guard looks awesome, i like the grass, nice touch


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: the store owner of my hobby shop said to check next tuesday for my stegadon, Crossing my fingures it arrives! :victory:


----------



## sybarite

Hello sorry to steal from you Flindo but l also want your option,

l have finish two of my men but l am not sure what to paint them as.

l have also put some of my WoC as well to show the diffident paints l am thinking of doing a black one with blue highlights next but l just want to hear what you all think


----------



## coke123

sybarite said:


> Hello sorry to steal from you Flindo but l also want your option,
> 
> l have finish two of my men but l am not sure what to paint them as.
> 
> l have also put some of my WoC as well to show the diffident paints l am thinking of doing a black one with blue highlights next but l just want to hear what you all think


That's a nice job on both, although I'm going to vote for the yellow one, purely because I love to see Lizardmen painted in alternative colours. I might suggest making the scales a darker yellow, though. Plus, since your WoCs are blue, it might be a nice change of pace to paint a different colour. Since they're yellow, you might dedicate them to Chotec? (assuming you go with yellow). You guys are going so strong I might have to post some of mine up too (although it'll be in another thread ).


----------



## Flindo

the blues are very vivid, but I think you should paint the club and shield a diffrent color for the yellow guy.


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: Got lord Kroak, will post pictures as I paint him up.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

awesome, i like the kroak model, the death mask always looks good. can't wait to see what you do with him


----------



## Flindo

Heres my work in progress, so far I painted up the bones (still need to add another coat or 2) the vines and lord Kroak himself.
































I have to say tho, this model has a ton of details, so I imagine it will take a while to fully paint.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

awesome, i like how the bandages look more like vines and gold can never go wrong on the death mask. loving it so far


----------



## Flindo

I achually didnt notice that lol, I made it green because thats my teams armor colours


----------



## Raizer Sabre

lol funny how we don't notice these little things til someone else points them out. still a great look


----------



## Flindo

Finished his floating Throne.


----------



## sybarite

look's good
l will say l think he skin need's to look older (more darker) but it might be the camera and not how you painted it.


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: Ordered a saurus hero on ebay, hoping to get it by next week (got a Fantasy tornument of 2500 points on the 19th so I hope it does lol)


----------



## sybarite

Flindo said:


> UPDATE: (got a Fantasy tornument of 2500 points on the 19th so I hope it does lol)


good luck my cold blooded bother post you list in the army list before you go as we might find issues . (l am sure coke will help as well)


----------



## Flindo

sybarite said:


> good luck my cold blooded bother post you list in the army list before you go as we might find issues . (l am sure coke will help as well)


lol my list is exactly 2502 so I have no room to build lol, maybe next years torny my cold blooded brothers can help me?

ANYWAYS! Update time for Lord Kroak!
I added washes and inks to it, Devlan mud for the bones, Green ink for the fabric and Badab black for the ruins and the death mask.
Kroaks Throne:
Before








After








Before








After








My lord himself
Before








After








Before








After

















unfortinatly, these pictures cant bring the quality justace, altho everyone at my hobby shop says it looks absalutely outstanding, and they are tough to please for models!


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: this is it guys, I'm getting an anchient stegadon tommorow, I will be giving it the lore of light of course!


----------



## sybarite

Flindo said:


> UPDATE: I will be giving it the lore of light of course!


you should also try lore of life l have used both and lore of life did better for me, you should try them both though.


----------



## Flindo

sybarite said:


> you should also try lore of life l have used both and lore of life did better for me, you should try them both though.


everyone who plays as lizards has said that lore of light is the way to go, I'll check out both tho.


----------



## sybarite

Flindo said:


> everyone who plays as lizards has said that lore of light is the way to go, I'll check out both tho.


l know Coke plays with life and so does SMjohn but l think its Vaz and the other guy plays with light so its more of a 50/50 thing with lizardmen players.


----------



## Flindo

reading over the spells I think I'm gunna take light  thanks tho!


----------



## Flindo

I decided to get more temple guard apposed to another stegadon because I think my lord needs more body guards


----------



## Arli

I usually run 16 TG, but 20 would be much better. I always take Lore of Light now. I find that it is much more adaptable to my playing style. When you can get off Briona's time warp and Speed of light, you have a killer unit(s). Hell, if you just get off Speed of light and Pha's protection, most things will only hit 6s at that point. 

Even a spell like the net spell can be used to hold a unit in one spot for a turn.


----------



## Flindo

Arli said:


> I usually run 16 TG, but 20 would be much better. I always take Lore of Light now. I find that it is much more adaptable to my playing style. When you can get off Briona's time warp and Speed of light, you have a killer unit(s). Hell, if you just get off Speed of light and Pha's protection, most things will only hit 6s at that point.
> 
> Even a spell like the net spell can be used to hold a unit in one spot for a turn.


20 temple guards are protecting my Slann


----------



## sybarite

Arli was the other guy who use lore of light . (sorry for not remembering your name)

l almost have my 20 TG done l will post a pic when there done .


----------



## Flindo

Heres my Tornument planned army  I couldnt use Kroak because the rules state that I am not aloud to have any named characters (but they did allow me to use him as a normal slann).
The Tornument max points is 2500.
Tornument army
Slann mage-priest 525 with 4 diciplines and 100 points in magic items
Oldblood 269 With Halberd, Heavy armour, Shield and 100 points in magic items
Scar vetran 144 with 2 hand weapons with light armour and 50 points of magic items
Skink Priest 150 level 2 wizard with 50 points in magic items
20 Saurus Warriors 270 with spears and shields
12 Skink Skirmishers 102 with Javelins and shields
20 Temple guard 430 with the champion with 25 points worth of magic and 40 points magic banner
8 cold one Cavalry 380 with 50 points in magic banner
Stegadon 235 with Giant bow
Total 2495


----------



## aaron sciarra

nice job with painting the lizard menk:


----------



## sybarite

Flindo said:


> Slann mage-priest 525 with 4 diciplines and 100 points in magic items
> Oldblood 269 With Halberd, Heavy armour, Shield and 100 points in magic items
> see below
> 
> 20 Saurus Warriors 270 with spears and shields
> 12 Skink Skirmishers 102 with Javelins and shields
> see below


Hello mate,
Sadly your list is not legal at all.

the rules state you must have 25% of your army total points as core (in this case that's 625 points) also your lords can not go over 25% of the army total.

l understand that this list is fine in the lizard men army book but those rules are longer used. In other words page 89 in the lizard men book should be ignore and use the rules from the main rule book page 134 instead.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Besides, an Oldblood isn't quite as useful as, say, another 20 Saurus.


----------



## coke123

Flindo said:


> UPDATE: this is it guys, I'm getting an anchient stegadon tommorow, I will be giving it the lore of light of course!


Stegs can't take lore of light; skinks can only take heavens. I assume you're referring to your Slann



Flindo said:


> everyone who plays as lizards has said that lore of light is the way to go, I'll check out both tho.





sybarite said:


> l know Coke plays with life and so does SMjohn but l think its Vaz and the other guy plays with light so its more of a 50/50 thing with lizardmen players.


You know me a little too well, sybarite! I do indeed run life. It is more of a 50/50 thing between those lores. Both are pretty darn good, but I play against a lot of guns usually so life is a much better lore for me, as initiative means jack all to a hellblaster... plus dwellers is an utter horde killer. Light improves their CC skills (via ASF, and extra attacks) whereas life improves survivability, which is more important to me. I win via attrition. Also, life has generally lower casting values, which combined with a Slann at Level 4 and the focussed rumination, means you can get 5/7 life spells off comfortably using only a single power dice from your pool per spell.



Flindo said:


> reading over the spells I think I'm gunna take light  thanks tho!


Each to his own, both light and life are fine choices for lizardmen. I would suggest playtesting before you go to a tournament to make sure this is the lore you want to use.



Arli said:


> I usually run 16 TG, but 20 would be much better. I always take Lore of Light now. I find that it is much more adaptable to my playing style. When you can get off Briona's time warp and Speed of light, you have a killer unit(s). Hell, if you just get off Speed of light and Pha's protection, most things will only hit 6s at that point.
> 
> Even a spell like the net spell can be used to hold a unit in one spot for a turn.


Aye, similar things can be achieved via lore of light (throne of vines + flesh to stone+ saurus=win!)



Flindo said:


> Heres my Tornument planned army  I couldnt use Kroak because the rules state that I am not aloud to have any named characters (but they did allow me to use him as a normal slann).
> The Tornument max points is 2500.
> Tornument army
> Slann mage-priest 525 with 4 diciplines and 100 points in magic items
> Oldblood 269 With Halberd, Heavy armour, Shield and 100 points in magic items
> Scar vetran 144 with 2 hand weapons with light armour and 50 points of magic items
> Skink Priest 150 level 2 wizard with 50 points in magic items
> 20 Saurus Warriors 270 with spears and shields
> 12 Skink Skirmishers 102 with Javelins and shields
> 20 Temple guard 430 with the champion with 25 points worth of magic and 40 points magic banner
> 8 cold one Cavalry 380 with 50 points in magic banner
> Stegadon 235 with Giant bow
> Total 2495


Apart from what sybarite has already said, that oldblood is probably not 100% necessary. You could get another unit of 20 saurus with spears for that much...

What disciplines does the slann have? I would suggest Focus of mystery, Focussed rumination and the becalming cogitation. I don't know how necessary the fourth discipline is; these points could be better spent on comman groups for your saurus. and should I assume that 45 of the 100pts of magic items he has are going towards the Cupped Hands of the Old Ones? Because if you're running Lore of light this is a must buy, seeing as you'll be without the protection of throne of vines.

Other than this I can only warn that Cold One Cavalry is somewhat lackluster, especially with the advent of steadfast. I'm aware that since you're new to lizards you probably have limited access to better buys, like chameleons or terradons, so I thought I'd give you a heads up on that. Another unit of skink skirmishers would be useful to handle those pesky war machines, and you should have the models for these.

Other than this it's difficult to make any more comments without knowing what magic items you're running. From points costs I'm going to say that the temple guard must have the Sun Standard of Chotec? That's a good buy. And I'm going to assume that the banner in the cold one cav is the Plaque of Dominion, since Cold Ones already cause fear? I don't think this is worth it. at 25pts either Huanchi's blessed totem or the Jaguar standard are much better, and with the points you save you can buy yet another all-important command group.

Anyway, good luck! And you did an awesome job on kroak!


----------



## sybarite

coke123 said:


> Aye, similar things can be achieved via lore of light (throne of vines + flesh to stone+ saurus=win!)


wow light has alot more spells then l remenber .

Jokes aside also l forgot to add.

l would add some slammders to replace the cold ones .

and as the others have said drop the Oldblood for more men. ~Desu


----------



## coke123

sybarite said:


> wow light has alot more spells then l remenber .


God damn it, long posts are such a bitch to proofread! Yeah, I meant life.



sybarite said:


> l would add some slammders to replace the cold ones .


This is a very good idea, provided you have the models to do so. When is this tournament? Just so we know how much time you have to pick up more models, should they be necessary.


----------



## Flindo

sybarite said:


> Hello mate,
> Sadly your list is not legal at all.
> 
> the rules state you must have 25% of your army total points as core (in this case that's 625 points) also your lords can not go over 25% of the army total.
> 
> l understand that this list is fine in the lizard men army book but those rules are longer used. In other words page 89 in the lizard men book should be ignore and use the rules from the main rule book page 134 instead.


I re-wrote my list! check it out (perfectly legal )
Tornument army
Slann mage-priest 365 with 2 diciplines with 40 points worth of magic items
Oldblood 259 With Halberd, Light armour, Shield and 100 points in magic items
Skink Priest 150 level 2 wizard with 50 points in magic items
20 Saurus Warriors 270 with spears and shields
20 Saurus Warriors 250 with Hand weapons and shields
12 Skink Skirmishers 105 with Javelins and shields (they let me bend the rules a tiny bit to add 3 extra points, just because there nice.)
20 Temple guard 430 with the champion with 25 points worth of magic and 40 points magic banner
8 cold one Cavalry 380 with 50 points in magic banner
Stegadon 235 with Giant bow
625 points in core
624 points in Lords
150 points in heroes
1045 in Special units

@ Coke, its on sunday, so I literally have no time at all.


----------



## sybarite

l still want to see some slammders as they really are one of the best units in the game 

and wow cutting it close with the limits


----------



## Flindo

sybarite said:


> l still want to see some slammders as they really are one of the best units in the game
> 
> and wow cutting it close with the limits


I'm just that good.









oh and when I get that type of unit I am getting razardon not salamanders, not enough love for the Razardon in my opinion


----------



## coke123

There's a good reason for the lack of razordon love. they're too short ranged. even with their speed, their 12 inch range means that they'll probably get charged after one round of shooting. salamanders can squeeze out a few more inches. Besides, the armour modifier on the sallies more than makes up for one less strength than the razordon barbs. and you'll likely get more hits with sallies under the new template rules. Salamanders are more popular for a reason. Although if you can show me the advantage of razordons I'd love to have a reason to pick up a couple of models.

And what magic weapon loadouts are you using?


----------



## Flindo

coke123 said:


> There's a good reason for the lack of razordon love. they're too short ranged. even with their speed, their 12 inch range means that they'll probably get charged after one round of shooting. salamanders can squeeze out a few more inches. Besides, the armour modifier on the sallies more than makes up for one less strength than the razordon barbs. and you'll likely get more hits with sallies under the new template rules. Salamanders are more popular for a reason. Although if you can show me the advantage of razordons I'd love to have a reason to pick up a couple of models.
> 
> And what magic weapon loadouts are you using?


Warhammer special items/Abilities:
*Slann Mage-priest*
*2 Disciplines: *Higher State of Consciousness: Only magical attacks have any effect upon the Slann.
Focus of Mystery: The Mage-Priest knows every spell in the magic lore the player selected so he does not have to roll for the lores at the beginning of the game.
Magic Items: Devine plaque of Protection: The Slanns shield of the old ones is increased from 4+ to 2+ from all ranged attacks including magic.
*Skink Priest*
*Magic Items: *Cupped hands of the Old ones: One use only, If the Bearer miscasts, roll a D6, On a roll of 1, the bearer suffers the results of the mistcast as normal. On 2+ the miscast is ignored and if there is an enemy wizard within line of Sight he will suffer its effects, ignoring result 5-6.
*Old Blood*
*Magic Items:* Scimitar of the sun Resplendent: The wielder of this blade has +2 attacks.
Hide of the cold ones: Heavy armour, The wearer causes fear and has +1 to toughness, but must also make a stupidity test.
*Temple** Guard*
*Champion Magic Item: *Sword of the Hornet: The bearer of this sword has the “Always Strikes First” rule.
*Magic Banner:* Sun Standard of Chotec: Missiles fired at this unit from within 12” suffer a additional -2 to hit, or -1 to his if fired from over 12”.* 
Cold one Cavalry*
*Magic Banner: *Plaque of Dominion: Used at the beginning of each enemy turn, Each enemy Wizard within 18” that can draw line of site or the unit it is with must take a Stupidity test.
oh and the reason I like Razardons so much is simply because you can field 3 and any normal units would take a very powerful blow from getting like 20 barbs into them, and I am sure they could hold there own in CC too


----------



## coke123

Flindo said:


> Warhammer special items/Abilities:
> *Slann Mage-priest*
> *2 Disciplines: *Higher State of Consciousness: Only magical attacks have any effect upon the Slann.




I don't know how necessary this is when he has the divine plaque of protection and a temple guard bodyguard. The becalming cogitation and focussed rumination are both better.




Flindo said:


> Focus of Mystery: The Mage-Priest knows every spell in the magic lore the player selected so he does not have to roll for the lores at the beginning of the game.
> Magic Items: Devine plaque of Protection: The Slanns shield of the old ones is increased from 4+ to 2+ from all ranged attacks including magic.




Both good buys. the plaque is not 100% necessary, but is a good buy for its points. See my next comment.



Flindo said:


> *Skink Priest*
> *Magic Items: *Cupped hands of the Old ones: One use only, If the Bearer miscasts, roll a D6, On a roll of 1, the bearer suffers the results of the mistcast as normal. On 2+ the miscast is ignored and if there is an enemy wizard within line of Sight he will suffer its effects, ignoring result 5-6.


I would say that this should be on a slann, especially since you're running lore of light.



Flindo said:


> *Old Blood*
> *Magic Items:* Scimitar of the sun Resplendent: The wielder of this blade has +2 attacks.
> Hide of the cold ones: Heavy armour, The wearer causes fear and has +1 to toughness, but must also make a stupidity test.




Pretty damn good loadout. Not wild on the stupidity part, but that shouldn't prove to be a problem with min Ld8 cold blood.



Flindo said:


> *Temple** Guard*
> *Champion Magic Item: *Sword of the Hornet: The bearer of this sword has the “Always Strikes First” rule.
> *Magic Banner:* Sun Standard of Chotec: Missiles fired at this unit from within 12” suffer a additional -2 to hit, or -1 to his if fired from over 12”.




This is a good unit too. Sword of the hornet is my favourite lizardmen weapon, my oldblood never leaves home without it. and should I not want him to have it, he'll take the scimitar. and the sun standard is a godsend




Flindo said:


> *
> Cold one Cavalry*
> *Magic Banner: *Plaque of Dominion: Used at the beginning of each enemy turn, Each enemy Wizard within 18” that can draw line of site or the unit it is with must take a Stupidity test.


Not really convinced by this one. Requires LoS, and is a bit situational, and not to mention expensive. Not to mention most wizards have pretty reasonable leadership. as mentioned before, Huanchi's blessed totem and the jaguar standard are better, as well as being cheaper. They are pretty much made for cavalry. What do you have planned for this unit?

Actually, on second thought, can you use this at the beginning at the beginning of every enemy turn? because it says 'any enemy turn'. Is it one use only? if not, then it isn't a half bad buy. What exactly do you have planned for this unit?



Flindo said:


> oh and the reason I like Razardons so much is simply because you can field 3 and any normal units would take a very powerful blow from getting like 20 barbs into them, and I am sure they could hold there own in CC too


Fair enough. Although salamanders and razordons can only really fight against other monsters in combat, and even then they'll only really hold it up. A hydra will kill them, easy. Most infantry will take them down, too. They just don't have enough attacks, and are only T4. Interestingly enough, though. I have had them take down a High Elf Sun Dragon... although from memory I'd already wounded it a bit. With both hunting packs you'll be looking to make flee reactions from charges, so keep them near your general.

EDIT: actually, the razordons might be better at CC, since they have that awesome double stand and shoot rule. They could probably wipe out a unit just on their charge reaction... making them awesome flank protectors... you, my good sir, may have just sold me on razordons!


----------



## Flindo

coke123 said:


> I don't know how necessary this is when he has the divine plaque of protection and a temple guard bodyguard. The becalming cogitation and focussed rumination are both better.
> 
> [/color][/font][/color][/font]
> 
> Both good buys. the plaque is not 100% necessary, but is a good buy for its points. See my next comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that this should be on a slann, especially since you're running lore of light.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn good loadout. Not wild on the stupidity part, but that shouldn't prove to be a problem with min Ld8 cold blood.
> [/color][/font]
> 
> 
> This is a good unit too. Sword of the hornet is my favourite lizardmen weapon, my oldblood never leaves home without it. and should I not want him to have it, he'll take the scimitar. and the sun standard is a godsend
> 
> [/color][/font]
> 
> Not really convinced by this one. Requires LoS, and is a bit situational, and not to mention expensive. Not to mention most wizards have pretty reasonable leadership. as mentioned before, Huanchi's blessed totem and the jaguar standard are better, as well as being cheaper. They are pretty much made for cavalry. What do you have planned for this unit?
> 
> Actually, on second thought, can you use this at the beginning at the beginning of every enemy turn? because it says 'any enemy turn'. Is it one use only? if not, then it isn't a half bad buy. What exactly do you have planned for this unit?
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Although salamanders and razordons can only really fight against other monsters in combat, and even then they'll only really hold it up. A hydra will kill them, easy. Most infantry will take them down, too. They just don't have enough attacks, and are only T4. Interestingly enough, though. I have had them take down a High Elf Sun Dragon... although from memory I'd already wounded it a bit. With both hunting packs you'll be looking to make flee reactions from charges, so keep them near your general.
> 
> EDIT: actually, the razordons might be better at CC, since they have that awesome double stand and shoot rule. They could probably wipe out a unit just on their charge reaction... making them awesome flank protectors... you, my good sir, may have just sold me on razordons!


1, The enemy usually uses alot of archers, apposed to wizards (2 at the most) so I really dont want arrows raining on my Slann the first turn.
2. I just like the extra insurance that the plaque gives me for his safety.
3. I was really running out of avalible points I could use on my lords so I decided to give it to my skink priest instead, besides, heavens isnt too half bad.
4. I agree, but yesterday, my Oldblood took on 2 units and lived, none the less, he is a badass .
5. Indeed, it helps me alot when my temple guard is going into combat, The Slann needs the best body gaurds possible am I right? :biggrin:
6. its a every turn use, concidering that Cold ones are currently basicly a suicide unit, I wanted them to destract the wizard a little bit so they would focus on them above anything else so my other units could quickly get into combat without much harm.

Final comment: Yes, Razardon is the ideal monster in my opinion when taking on guys!


----------



## coke123

Flindo said:


> 6. its a every turn use, concidering that Cold ones are currently basicly a suicide unit, I wanted them to destract the wizard a little bit so they would focus on them above anything else so my other units could quickly get into combat without much harm.


...that's a 380pt suicide unit. That's a lot of VPs to just give to your opponent. Make sure that they don't get wiped out. If you think you don't need their help in combat, then keep them a healthy distance away, and retreat when they get down to a few models left, to deny VPs. even better, gear them up for use in flank charges alongside your saurus...


----------



## sybarite

beside what coke has said,
with Salamander vs razordon its pettey much goes like this.

Salamander = best of hordes and any inf units due to the -3 save and gets alot more hits (l get about 35 on an average units).

Razordon = best of anti monster/knight units due to number of shots no matter who you vs.

so in the end really its what are you going to use them for. But sadly in my area hordes are a lot more popular then monster so its salamanders all the way for me.

p.s as a side note my 3 salamander once got 69 hits in one shooting phase wiping out the unit


----------



## Flindo

going to the warhammer tornument now, Wish me luck!


----------



## coke123

Good luck indeed!


----------



## Flindo

Tornument results:
We were planning on taking pictures for the full battle report, but unfortinatly, we forgot, so I will just do a write up on the battle reports.

ROUND ONE:
Special rules: The way to score victory points is to get units onto the other side of the battlefield to where your opponet spawns.

Lizardmen vs Vampire counts

Inside Input: My lizardmen did absalutly fantastic in combat, but early on in the game, I can tell my opponet was trying to get me stuck into combat so I couldnt get any victory points until the very end, none the less, I cleaned up his skeleteons, however, since I was stuck in combat for so long, I couldnt stop a couple of his guys from getting by me and I couldnt get any of my guys to get victory points, if this was a Fighty round, I would have most defenatly won, but he claimed the victory for stretegic planning early on.
Unit of Notice:
His banchees skillfully went straight for my skinks because he knew they were the weak point in my army and had his weaker guys follow so he could get plenty through, props to him for that plan! 
WIN FOR VAMPIRE COUNTS

ROUND TWO:
Special Rules: Middle Deployment, we made a tape line down the middle of the battlefield in a half X formation style, and we deployed all of our units 6 inches away from the tape.

Lizardmen vs Dark elves

Inside Input: my lizardmen did fairly well this round, it was a very close game, but he claimed the game by a few victory points, not much comments lol, it was a fun game!
However I must say as a special note that my Chain lightning spell cleaned up quite a bit against his dark elves killing about 19 people on its killing spree of connection.
Unit of Notice:
My Skink priest was casting very very well throuh the entire game.
WIN FOR DARK ELVES

ROUND THREE:
Special Rules: This was just a standard Carnage game, Except there was a few specail rules; If one is to take out a hero they would earn 50 extra victory points, if one is to take out a monsterous creature, they earn 100 points per monster (a monsterous unit counts per model, so we would have to have been really careful when fighting with our monster units) and 100 for killing the armies king/General.

Lizardmen vs Tombkings

Inside Input: my Lizardmen did very well this game, having never fought tombkings before I didnt know what to expect, I was really glad knowing they arent as tough as some other armies, unfortinatly he forgot about his scorpian being burrowed so I never achually got to fight it despite how awesome it looked, none the less.
Unit of notice:
My Oldblood took on 6 Ushabis by himself and lived, I am very satisfied with that.
WIN FOR LIZARDMEN
well thats the Tornument for you guys, I didnt win much but it was fun, but I did win this cool looking shirt with a chaosy emblem on it:
















Prehaps I will win more next time but I still had fun .


----------



## sybarite

good to hear you won at least one game 

so do you think you will change anything like, drop colds one or go to lore of life etc etc?


----------



## Flindo

sybarite said:


> good to hear you won at least one game
> 
> so do you think you will change anything like, drop colds one or go to lore of life etc etc?


I really like lore of light, however, I beleive I will replace cold ones with like 2 units of saurus instead.


----------



## Vaz

sybarite said:


> l know Coke plays with life and so does SMjohn but l think its Vaz and the other guy plays with light so its more of a 50/50 thing with lizardmen players.


I liked Light in 7th, when Cleansing Flare on Slann wiped away the Daemons and Vampires which ran rampant. It's less useful these days, and Life was less situationally appropriate meaning you could cast away like mad. However, there are good things to be said about ASF M10 Saurus/Temple Guard Blocks. Then again, T8 4+ Regen and D6 healed models are even better.

Next thing I've learned - don't take a Slann BSB either. All it takes is one round of poor rolling to say goodbye.


----------



## coke123

Vaz said:


> Next thing I've learned - don't take a Slann BSB either. All it takes is one round of poor rolling to say goodbye.


Quoted for truth. Taking the BSB Slann option is insane under the current edition. Especially when you can take a BSB Scar vet for a pretty good price.

EDIT: and at least you won the last game. lol at the TK guy forgetting his tomb scorpion!

So long as you learnt something about your list, then that's the most important thing right? Also, I'm very interested in seeing how your cold ones went.


----------



## Flindo

UPDATE: I am taking a break from building my lizardmen army to work on my new skaven army, dont worry, this isnt the end for the lizards they are still my favorite army


----------



## Flindo

Good news guys! I think I told you guys that unfortinatly during the warhammer tornument last month, Lord Kroak fell off a table and the support stick broke, well, last week, one of my friends fixed it! he put a brass rod trhough the middle of the support stick so theoreticly it should never break again! 

PS. Sorry I havent updated my lizardman army in a long time I've been too busy working on my new Skaven army.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

wow, bad news about the support stick, but good news that venerable lord kroak is back to former glory...well sort of, can't exactly raise him from the dead with his full power restored lol


----------



## Flindo

Raizer Sabre said:


> wow, bad news about the support stick, but good news that venerable lord kroak is back to former glory...well sort of, can't exactly raise him from the dead with his full power restored lol


I just use him as a normal slann because honestly, hes rediculously over priced, his single spell isnt worth it where as I can be doing intense damage as well as buffing my guys with a normal slann.


----------



## Cheese meister

i do love mazdamundi though really like the conversionn in the rulebook 2


----------



## Flindo

Cheese meister said:


> i do love mazdamundi though really like the conversionn in the rulebook 2


uhhm I dont have a Mazdamundi model lol and I dont think anyone else mentioned him here.


----------



## coke123

Flindo said:


> I just use him as a normal slann because honestly, hes rediculously over priced, his single spell isnt worth it where as I can be doing intense damage as well as buffing my guys with a normal slann.


Yeah, Kroak's only worth it if you're playing in the mega games my local GW does somtimes- essentially apocalypse, but with fantasy.



Cheese meister said:


> i do love mazdamundi though really like the conversionn in the rulebook 2


Like Flindo said, where did this talk of Mazdamundi come from? Although I do know the conversion you're talking about, and you're right, it's awesome. I'd copy it myself, but I'm planning a Grey Knight army for the new dex. Plus, he'd be nigh unusable in gameplay- a Slann on a Stegadon, with his super awesome spell of doom? might as well sculpt a plaque on him saying 'cannons, please aim here'.


----------



## steamius

I also like the mazdamundi conversion. I will probably make my own just for the colection, but never use him in the game.


----------



## Flindo

coke123 said:


> Like Flindo said, where did this talk of Mazdamundi come from? Although I do know the conversion you're talking about, and you're right, it's awesome. I'd copy it myself, but I'm planning a Grey Knight army for the new dex. Plus, he'd be nigh unusable in gameplay- a Slann on a Stegadon, with his super awesome spell of doom? might as well sculpt a plaque on him saying 'cannons, please aim here'.


yeah theres no way I would ever field a Slann on a Stegadon, thats just asking to be bombarded, my normal Stegadon already takes enough crap from cannons, just imagine it with a slann, he would be dead the second turn!


----------



## Raizer Sabre

not only that, but mazdamundi on his own is 620 points (slightly more than kroak) but to field him on an acient steg (which it says his mount is in the book), thats another 275 points. nearly 900 points total, its hardly worth it, really


----------



## Flindo

achually, he comes with the Anchient steg, its a named Anchient steg, Zlaaq, Just like Kroq-gar has Grymloq, so its only 620, but still, too expencive for my tastes, and too easy to die.


----------

